

Introducing jsfmt - jmtulloss
https://algorithms.rdio.com/post/jsfmt/

======
AdrianRossouw
wow. that blog post was really hard to parse because it buried the lead so
deep.

from the github repo

jsfmt formats javascript and allows AST searching and rewriting

